# Electric moka pot recommendations



## islandlad (Feb 8, 2019)

Any suggestions for a reliable electric moka? Are the bialettis the standard go-to?


----------



## FoUr (Feb 9, 2021)

The Bialettis are quite good and widely available.

There's also the ones DeLonghi makes, called "Alicia". The Alicia Plus even comes with electric controls and functions, such as programmable timer, keep warm function and other things (don't know all of them of the top of my head...)

DeLonghi technically also produces another line of electrical mokas. They are from the brand Ariete (part of DeLonghi). Ariete Moka Aroma Elettrica is the name. These should generally be (considerably) cheaper than both the Bialettis and(the real) DeLonghis. Obviously not having a big brand name to finance helps the price. I have never experienced a difference in quality in the above three but I am only an occasional user of the electric ones.

All of the above should be available in the UK, probably even Amazon.


----------

